# First restoration done.



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Jul 27, 2014)

58 Schwinn Jaguar mark IV.


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 27, 2014)

good job.looks good.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow that looks brand new. Put up a before shot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Jul 29, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Wow that looks brand new. Put up a before shot
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2








This was how it's been sitting for the last 20 years.
Chucky


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice job bringing that back to life. I see you installed new fenders. If you're not going to need the original fenders and want to get rid of them let me know.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 29, 2014)

58 Jaguar Mark IV said:


> This was how it's been sitting for the last 20 years.
> Chucky




looks great. 

did you do all the repainting yourself? and was anything rechromed or it just cleaned up?


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Jul 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Very nice job bringing that back to life. I see you installed new fenders. If you're not going to need the original fenders and want to get rid of them let me know.




I don't have them, I tossed them  I guess another mistake ? I'm looking at a frame with  fenders to start my next project. If I get it I'll see if those are right for you.
Chucky


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Jul 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> looks great.
> 
> did you do all the repainting yourself? and was anything rechromed or it just cleaned up?




Everything was re chromed and the frame was powder coated. A very pricey resto, but it was my uncles bike so it has sentimental value.
Chucky


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice.

Darcie


----------



## willow117 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a 1958 3 speed Jaguar mark VII, had it since my 8th birthday in '58 looking to get it restored its past my limited abilities. Any suggestions.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 17, 2014)

Good looking bike, Chucky.  Nice work.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 17, 2014)

*Nice!*

It looks great!...Who does your chrome?............Wayne


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2014)

I like .


----------



## 1898Columbia (Nov 19, 2014)

The black and white color scheme is very sharp.  Beautiful job!


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

That looks good. I'm a purist when it comes to my cars and bikes i can't get myself to scratch off original paint. But you did an awesome job


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 11, 2014)

Too bad you tossed the fenders, I would be interested.   

Just a point for all Cabe'rs. I've restored cars, lawn mowers, few vintage rifles etc.  no matter how bad or crusty the old parts are, someone will want them. 1932 Ford 3-windows, rusted up to the door handles still bring big $$$ There is a market for everything in the hobby world.  Enjoy!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 11, 2014)

Love those restorations!


----------

